# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Gouldian με αστάθεια και γυρίζει ανάποδα το κεφάλι!

## Marios12

Γεια σας παιδια! Εχω ενα ζεβγαρι gouldian και το θυλικο παρουσιαζει ασταθεια και γυριζει αναποδα το κεδαλι του! Πως μπορω να το βοηθησω;

----------


## jk21

Ειναι το γνωστο προβλημα του twirling , stargazing μαλλον ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις 

Ιος (paramixovirus 3 ) , μικροβιο ή μυκητας στον νευρικο συστημα ή στο αυτι του , μπορει να οδηγησει σε κατι τετοιο

Ξεκινας αγωγη με baytril ή augmentin (σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απ φαρμακειο των 250 mg )  

Μου λες ποιο θα παρεις και τα λεμε για δοσολογια 

Παραλληλα παιρνεις και μια καψουλα fungustatine των 150 mg απο φαρμακειο ( Υπαρχει σε μονη συσκευασια ) για μυκητες 

Δινεις συμπλεγμα βιταμινων Β στο νερο του παραλληλα (εχεις καποια πολυβιταμινη και ποια; ) 

Οταν μου πεις τι εχεις τα λεμε για δοσολογιες . Να παρεις και συρριγκα για να του δινεις στο στομα 

Να δουμε την κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα και την καρινα του μηπως δεν τρεφεται σωστα 

Ποσο καιρο ειναι ετσι; 

Δεν βαζεις σε καμμια περιπτωση μπανακι γιατι μπορει να το πιασει κριση εκει μεσα και να πνιγει

----------


## Marios12

Εδω κ λιγο καιρο μου φαινοταν καπως (ειχε λιγι ασταθεια) αλλα σημερα αρχισε κ το κεφαλι
Βιταμινες εχω nekton s και avigold advance all in one

----------


## jk21

δινεις τις avigold  


μου διευκρινιζεις ποια αντιβιωση εχεις ή μπορεις να βρεις απο τις δυο που σου ειπα  (baytril , augmentin ) και μου διευκρινιζεις επισης αν κανει αυτη την κινηση που ειδες στα βιντεο ή εννοεις οτι βαζει το κεφαλι πισω στο φτερωμα οπως οταν κοιμαται

----------


## Marios12

Αυτή την κίνηση που κάνει το gouldian κάνει!

----------


## jk21

Βρισκεις τα φαρμακα που ειπα , μου λες ποια πηρες (αν δεν βρεις baytril παρε σημερα augmentin απο φαρμακειο μην το καθυστερεις οπως και την καψουλα ) και τα λεμε για δοσολογια .Να δουμε συντομα και την κοιλια του και να μου διευκρινισεις αν τρωει και πινει νερο κανονικα

----------


## Marios12



----------


## Soulaki

Αχ, καρδούλα μου.....Περαστικα, στο μικράκι.

----------


## jk21

Μαριε αν ειναι μονιμα σε αυτη τη σταση και δεν το παθαινει σε κρισεις , ισως ειναι και εγκεφαλικο ή εχει προχωρησει καποια λοιμωξη στον εγκεφαλο

----------


## jk21

ειδα τωρα το βιντεακι που μου στειλες στο fb   . Ηταν εστω για τη διαρκεια του βιντεο σε αυτη τη σταθερη θεση 

Ειτε προχωρημενη λοιμωξη που εχει επηρεασει τον εγκεφαλο ειτε εγκεφαλικο .Αν θες ρισκαρεις με χρηση ασπιρινης ( μικρο κομματι απο την παιδικη οσο σου γραψα ) σε 100 mlνερο και δινεις λιγο λιγο οσο μπορει το πουλακι .Αν το εγκεφαλικο ειναι απο θρομβο που εχει κλεισει αγγειο  ,  ισως πετυχεις βελτιωση .Αν ειναι απο μικροαιμοραγια στον εγκεφαλο , οπως σου γραψα , μπορει να αποβει τραγικο  .Αν δεν γινει τιποτα η καταληξη μαλλον θα  ειναι η ανεμενομενη ... αν δηλαδη υπαρχει εσωτερικη αιμοραγια , αργα ή γρηγορα θα καταληξει . Αν δεν συμβει αλλαγη ή δεν ρισκαρεις ,τοτε δοκιμαζεις με αλλα φαρμακα 

αν ομως το πουλι απλα καποια λεπτα κανει ετσι και μετα κινειται κανονικα ,τοτε ξεκινας με τα αλλα φαρμακα οχι ασπιρινη

----------


## Marios12

Τελικά το πουλάκι το πρωί ήταν πάνω στην πατήθρα και το κεφάλι του εμφανώς καλύτερα! Μόλις τρόμαξε λίγο όμως άρχισε πάλι τα ίδια. Πήρα augmentin 250mg.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μάριε ίσως και κάποιο βιντεάκι θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει περισσότερο. 

Μη γράφεις στα greeklish, απαγορεύεται αφενός από τους κανόνες που δέχθηκες κατά την εγγραφή σου και αφετέρου υποβαθμίζει την υπέροχη γλώσσα μας!

----------


## Marios12

Αυτό εχθές το βράδυ




Και αυτό σήμερα το πρωί

----------


## jk21

Μαριε ξεκινας augmentin .Θυμισε μου αν σου στειλα δοσολογια εδω ή στο fb αλλιως να σου στειλω 

Η αλλαγη η σημερινη προηλθε χωρις να δωσεις ασπιρινη; Το augmentin να το δωσεις ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## Marios12

Δεν εδωσα ασπιρινη! Εδωσα μονο fungustatin και πολυβιταμηνες αλλα και οαλι το video ειναι πριν δωσω κατι στο πουλι!  Θα του δωσω και την augmentin!

----------


## Marios12

Εχω προσεξει οτι κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας που υπαρχει ηλιος το πουλι ειναι σε αρκετα καλη κατασταση! Ειναι πανο στην πατηθρα κ το κεφαλι σε κανονικι θεση! Το βραδυ ειναι στον πατο με το κεφαλι αναποδα κ μερικες φορες ολοκληρο το πουλι αναποδα κ να μην μπορει να σταθει

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα η ζεστη δυναμωνει το πουλακι .Δες αν με θερμαντικο σωμα πολυ κοντα , συμπεριφερεται καλυτερα 


Ποσες μερες αγωγη εχεις συμπληρωσει; βλεπεις συγκριτικα καποια βελτιωση;

----------


## Marios12

Ειναι η 4η μερα! Την ημερα το πουλι ειναι αρκετα καλα εχει κ ορεξη! Το βραδυ ομως το ιδιο με την αρχικη κατασταση

----------


## panagiotis k

Μάριε, έχω και εγώ ένα πουλάκι στην ίδια περίπου κατάσταση. Όντως την ημέρα είναι πολύ καλύτερα, αλλά το βράδυ ή όταν τρομάζει το πιάνουν κρίσεις. Ταλαιπωρείται, και στεναχωριέμαι πολύ. Μακάρι να έχουμε σύντομα ανάρρωση, αν και είναι χρονοβόρα η θεραπεία. Ίσως είναι και μόνιμο. Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να το απομονωσεις από το άλλο, σε περίπτωση που είναι ιωση, και μέχρι αυτή να κάνει τον κύκλο της 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Marios12

Καλησπέρα. Ευτυχώς το πουλάκι επανήλθε. Δεν έχει αστάθεια πλέον.

----------


## jk21

Ποσες μερες συμπληρωσες απο το καθε φαρμακο; 

στις ποσες μερες απο την εναρξη της καθε αγωγης σταματησε να το κανει; 


Χαρομαι παρα πολυ !!!

----------


## IscarioTis

παλι καλα το πουλακι  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο, στο μικρούλι.Τα κατάφερε......Περαστικα σας.

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στο πουλάκι.

----------


## Marios12

*FUNGUSTATIN και AUGMENTIN για δυομιση εβδομάδες μαζί με AVIGOLD ADVANCE All-in-One

Στις 12 μέρες άρχισε να έχει εμφανή βελτίωση*

----------


## jk21

το augmentin δοθηκε για πολλες ημερες ... ευτυχως το πουλακι ειναι καλα ! οι μερες που αναφερεις  μαλλον δειχνουν δραση του fungustatin ή τουλαχιστον και αυτου

----------


## Marios12

Επίσης περίπου στις 10 μέρες πρόσθεσα και θερμαντικό (heat pat για ερπετα 5w) γιατί έβλεπα πως ενώ την μερα εδειχνε βελτίωση το βράδυ παλι ηταν χαλια! Τωρα φυσικά το αφαίρεσα!

----------


## jk21

η ζεστη ειναι το σημαντικοτερο σε ασθενειες που το πουλι δειχνει να μην  τρεφεται σωστα και να χανει ενεργεια .Ποιο σημαντικο και απο φαρμακα

----------

